# Back at School, Starting Full Body, Get big.



## Boost777 (Aug 27, 2006)

So I finally decided to start tracking this stuff to see where I am going.  I was afraid that the workout today would be bad on account of the 12 beers consumed the night before.  However, it went pretty well.  I am currently taking superpump and cee.  
BW: 189

Day 1:  Full Body

Squat 3x6 @ 225 ( I feel like I never need to progress in weight, my squats now are literally as far as I can possibly go down, but I digress.)

Overhead Press 3x6 @ 100 - this felt pretty easy, should be able to rack on 10 more lbs

SLDL 3x6 @ 245  

Bent Rows 3x6 @ started at 155 then last two at 175

DB Press 3x6 My roommate here pushed me to go up, so I did, started at 90, was easy then went to 100's got 7 then 5 

Curls - Wanted to do them since I haven't in a few months, threw on 25's on the bar and pulled 8-5 and ended with a set of hammers

Situps - just felt like I should after last night.

I won't drink for at least two weeks now, still feel shitty, all comments and suggestions are welcome, just came off of the upper lower from the stickies.  Thanks to all.


----------



## Boost777 (Aug 29, 2006)

Day 2:

It's one of the first days of school at the gym so everyone and their mom comes to bench and do curls  Anywho here's how it went, and I would love some feedback on the full body routine since I'm not too sure it's the best one out there.  

Deadlift 3x6 @ 315 6-6-5   This was a really tough lift, I was exhausted for like ten minutes after it was done.  

Weighted Pullups 3x6 @ BW+25  6-5-5  I was still feeling the deads, usually can do 6 every set, oh well

Lunges 3x6 @ 40 

Incline BB Press  3x6 First weight was 205 but it was too hard then dropped to  185  4-6-8

Face Pulls 3x10 at 60  Just threw that in their since I have more pushes on day 1 to balance it out.

All comments are welcome.


----------

